# EZ brush



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

I tried one of these out yesterday and found it to be absolutely crap. I bought one based on everyone rating it as a good brush. I went from a £1 brush to this. I dont use a dedicated wheel cleaner. I use carplan wash and wax as i use AG BSC on the car and have no other use for it. I also soak an old towel to wipe any bits i may have missed. I also find magifoam does nothing on the wheels at all too. 

Im going to protect them with poorboys sometime this week but was wondering......how does everyone else wash their wheels? 

Cheers


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow I think they are very good along with small detailing brush , and my wheel woolies what problems you having?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

interested on what you find "crap" about it.

It was the best brush i had until i bought the wheel woolies.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Had my tyres changed on Friday and there was some kind of grease on them which to be fair the pressure washer couldnt remove on its own. I had to rely on my trusty cheap brush and towel as the ez brush made no difference. It leads me to believe that they are only good for light amounts of dirt. Perhaps i should protect them first and see if that makes any difference. Im just wondering if i should buy a dedicated wheel cleaner and try the brush with that.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

mattsbmw said:


> interested on what you find "crap" about it.
> 
> It was the best brush i had until i bought the wheel woolies.


Everyone rates it highly so im gutted it didnt do the biz for me.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i suspect that rather than the brush being c**p, it's due to the use of a shampoo on unprotected wheels. try a dedicated wheel cleaner, seal them then you'll find the brush works very well with just shampoo to clean them - or magifoam for that matter..
you'll need a degreaser or apc (all purpose cleaner) for the tyre walls..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

as an example, filthy wheels with Espuma Revoultion and an EZ brush used..


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

EZ by far the best brush I've used £ 4 £.....think Kev has hit the nail on the head tbh....my wheels come off once or twice a year, full clean/de tar/ iron x...then 3 x Poorboys wheel seal. Every week it's a bucket of Duet, brush for the tyres, swissvax wheel brush for the face, and the ez to reach in and clean the rest of the wheel....results perfect every time :thumb:


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> i suspect that rather than the brush being c**p, it's due to the use of a shampoo on unprotected wheels. try a dedicated wheel cleaner, seal them then you'll find the brush works very well with just shampoo to clean them - or magifoam for that matter..
> you'll need a degreaser or apc (all purpose cleaner) for the tyre walls..


Cheers. I was reading another thread on strong wheel cleaners but a coupe of mine are a little scuffed and one of those also has a bit of lacquer coming off. What wheel cleaner would you recommend?


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

I use a brush similar to that to clean my wheels without scratching or damaging them. I think you need might need a suitable scraper and cleaning chemical.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

PaulTheo said:


> I use a brush similar to that to clean my wheels without scratching or damaging them. I think you need might need a suitable scraper and cleaning chemical.


Scraper :doublesho


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

NMH said:


> Cheers. I was reading another thread on strong wheel cleaners but a coupe of mine are a little scuffed and one of those also has a bit of lacquer coming off. What wheel cleaner would you recommend?


Espuma Revoultion :thumb:
(assume you're having the wheels refurbished at some point then?..)


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

-Simon- said:


> EZ by far the best brush I've used £ 4 £.....think Kev has hit the nail on the head tbh....my wheels come off once or twice a year, full clean/de tar/ iron x...then 3 x Poorboys wheel seal. Every week it's a bucket of Duet, brush for the tyres, swissvax wheel brush for the face, and the ez to reach in and clean the rest of the wheel....results perfect every time :thumb:


I hate cleaning the wheels so was expecting miracles but yeah Im going to do a full clean and protect them so will see what happens. Will take a look at the swiss brush u mentioned.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/swissvax-wheel-brush-cat4.html


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

PaulTheo said:


> I use a brush similar to that to clean my wheels without scratching or damaging them. I think you need might need a *suitable scraper* and cleaning chemical.


sure-fire way to scratch them...


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> Espuma Revoultion :thumb:
> (assume you're having the wheels refurbished at some point then?..)


Im selling the car after xmas so only getting one wheel done as i can get away with the others.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

set of five Envy detailing brushes costs about £7..


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

it isnt a scrubbing brush!


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

What are the swiss and envy brushes like compared to the valetpro ones as ive got a couple of them


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

The refurb is the only way to go for perfection tbh you can only take the cleaning bit so far unfortunately no matter how much you spend on products...my Honda's Epsilon wheels were beyond any products help but the refurb has left me with better than new....


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

never used the swissvax ones, always used the envy ones and a couple of valetpro ones. both as good as each other imo. you'll struggle to beat the VFM of the envy ones..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

avit88 said:


> it isnt a scrubbing brush!


what isn't?..


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

NMH said:


> What are the swiss and envy brushes like compared to the valetpro ones as ive got a couple of them


The Swissvax brush ain't cheap but the quality is for better than the cheaper ones out there....this has a good solid loft which makes cleaning perfect....a bit like a silver tip shaving brush:lol:


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

I had them refurbed 2 years ago and if i was keeping the car I would definately get them done again.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

NMH said:


> I had them refurbed 2 years ago and if i was keeping the car I would definately get them done again.


Understood tbh if your selling you could afford to use something more aggressive in terms of a cleaner....dare I say WW :doublesho


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

So if i do a full clean and seal, im assuming if i use magifoam, the ez brush and the valet pro then that should be enough.....along with the wheel cleaner mentioned.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

no need for a wheel cleaner on sealed wheels, no point sealing them otherwise imo...


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

-Simon- said:


> Understood tbh if your selling you could afford to use something more aggressive in terms of a cleaner....dare I say WW :doublesho


Lol I was reading about WW in another thread earlier. I do clean the car at least once a fortnight and the worst of it is a little brake dust which i need to get off.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> no need for a wheel cleaner on sealed wheels, no point sealing them otherwise imo...


Ah ok. Cheers.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

NMH said:


> What are the swiss and envy brushes like compared to the valetpro ones as ive got a couple of them


Hit the thanks button rather than the quote button..

SW and Envy brushes in my opinion are far better than the new black Valet Pro brushes, brought 10 VP brushes, all fell apart with in two uses. Tim from Envy, now his brushes have lasted a good few years now. I do like the SW brushes, but a little dear for constant outside work, but also very good, I tend to use my SW brushes for cleaner or interior work..

Wheel brush wise. I prefere the Daytona over the EZ, it has a thicker shaft, but the EZ is in no way [email protected]

The wheel woollies are what you want, best wheel cleaners out there, although, you need a set of different brushes for different jobs/wheels..


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

NMH said:


> So if i do a full clean and seal, im assuming if i use magifoam, the ez brush and the valet pro then that should be enough.....along with the wheel cleaner mentioned.


Once clean and sealed no further cleaner required.....


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

If you decide to sell it? might interested if the price is right :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

slineclean said:


> If you decide to sell it? might interested if the price is right :thumb:


he'll need to put it in the sales section first


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> he'll need to put it in the sales section first


Will do.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

slineclean said:


> If you decide to sell it? might interested if the price is right :thumb:


Will let you know when i put it in the sales section.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

before selling it and loosing money, i would get some wheel cleaner and try with that (have a look in autobrite 12 days of christmas).

As you were trying to remove grease you need some All Purpose cleaner too.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Get yourself some Smart Wheels from Autosmart mate. Possibly one of the best wheel cleaners there is.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RDB85 said:


> Get yourself some Smart Wheels from Autosmart mate. Possibly one of the best wheel cleaners there is.


100% correct good call:thumb:


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

dooka said:


> Hit the thanks button rather than the quote button..
> 
> SW and Envy brushes in my opinion are far better than the new black Valet Pro brushes, brought 10 VP brushes, all fell apart with in two uses. Tim from Envy, now his brushes have lasted a good few years now. I do like the SW brushes, but a little dear for constant outside work, but also very good, I tend to use my SW brushes for cleaner or interior work..
> 
> ...


I do like the look of wheel woolies but decided to try out the ez brush because of the price and the fact they were both rated highly. Think i may eventually go for the envy ones too.


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Wheel woolies are VERY good. 

However, I agree with you and therefore disagree with the masses in that the EZ brush is an over hyped piece of not very good wheel brush. The shaft is far too flexible and I find, will nor clean the inside of a wheel if it is remotely dirty as you cannot apply lateral force to it to clean as the shaft simply bends.

I bought it because of all the good reviews but was left disappointed by the performace - especially considering the not insubstantial price tag. :thumb:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I hate my ez brush as it throws all the muck all over you :wall: I prefer my woollies :thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

nichol4s said:


> I hate my ez brush as it throws all the muck all over you :wall: I prefer my woollies :thumb:


Not tried the woollies but they do look good...not sure whether a less vigorous technique might help you...never found an issue in this respect myself...


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> what isn't?..


the ez brush


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

maersk said:


> Wheel woolies are VERY good.
> 
> However, I agree with you and therefore disagree with the masses in that the EZ brush is an over hyped piece of not very good wheel brush. The shaft is far too flexible and I find, will nor clean the inside of a wheel if it is remotely dirty as you cannot apply lateral force to it to clean as the shaft simply bends.
> 
> I bought it because of all the good reviews but was left disappointed by the performace - especially considering the not insubstantial price tag. :thumb:


Hmm have to agree the shaft could be stronger, however it's a bit like the flexible head on the tooth brush in that you should not need that much pressue to remove the dirt...in fact if you do you should apply more product to clean the surface and then reseal....too much pressure can result in damage :doublesho


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

maersk said:


> Wheel woolies are VERY good.
> 
> However, I agree with you and therefore disagree with the masses in that the EZ brush is an over hyped piece of not very good wheel brush. The shaft is far too flexible and I find, will nor clean the inside of a wheel if it is remotely dirty as you cannot apply lateral force to it to clean as the shaft simply bends.
> 
> I bought it because of all the good reviews but was left disappointed by the performace - especially considering the not insubstantial price tag. :thumb:


You could argue the same with the wheel woolies, yes I have a set put they are a bit of fluff on a plastic stick. If you use a dedicated wheel cleaner such as Smart Wheels - I use a foaming head then a light backward and forward motion and a quick side to side and rinse and the wheels come up brand new.

If the wheels are really dirty possibly remove them or try some Iron X or Fallout Remover from Auto Smart


----------



## TroyScherer (Apr 24, 2012)

I have both wheel woolies and EZ brush sets in all sizes. I have found that there are applications and uses for both. Enough so for me to keep using all of them.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

-Simon- said:


> Not tried the woollies but they do look good...not sure whether a less vigorous technique might help you...never found an issue in this respect myself...


I find it happens most when I use them on wheel with smaller gaps between spokes, the woollies are top notch.


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I actually love the EZ brush. I use the mini one which is perfect for 16" rims.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

The best for me, only this one:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

avit88 said:


> the ez brush


care to elaborate? lol..


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Is the ez brush worth the money?


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes.All 3 are well worth the price.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Has any one got one for sale?


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

A lot of the traders here have them, Clean your car,Motorgeek, etc. Just recieved my Go ezi from Motorgeek. Looks like a toilet brush lol, but its brillant


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Cheers mate


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Should I get the large or small one?


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Larger one is used all the time ,smaller one less so. Use a bucket of warm water to soften bristles.Shaft can be curved to clean behind spokes and around hubs etc.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi. Has any one got an ez brush that they would like to sell?


----------

